# Baby & Screen Door Tip To Pass Along...



## Washie4 (Aug 20, 2012)

We have a very active, nearly walking 8 month old daughter so I was browsing other sites to determine how others placed baby gates in their TT. I came across a thread in which one person suggested lifting the entrance grab bar handle and moving it into a locked position against the screen door. This prevents the screen door from opening more than an inch in case the door isn't completely latched. Iit wouldn't prevent the child pushing (or going through!) the screen, however. Anyway, this tip worked great with our 2011 250RS. Unfortunately my son wasn't so lucky since 6 years ago on a camping trip with his grandparents trailer he took a header out the door at 13 months, but only a small bruise to show for it. I never would have thought of it otherwise.


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

we do the same thing with the grab handle. So far it has worked well with our 2yr old grandson. Still need to watch but much more difficult for an accidental door opening.


----------



## letscamp (Jan 22, 2010)

We never risk it. Always just us a baby gate. I never trusted the screen.


----------

